
Amazon Makes Graviton2 AWS Instances Available - cwaffles
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15788/amazon-makes-graviton2-aws-instances-available
======
cwaffles
To quote from Anandtech:

Amazon is also making some very impressive benchmark comparisons against its
fifth-generation instances, supporting Intel Xeon Platinum 8175 processor of
up to 2.5GHz:

    
    
            All of these performance enhancements come together to give these new instances a significant performance benefit over the 5th generation (M5, C5, R5) of EC2 instances. Our initial benchmarks show the following per-vCPU performance improvements over the M5 instances:
             
           - SPECjvm® 2008: +43% (estimated)
           - SPEC CPU® 2017 integer: +44% (estimated)
           - SPEC CPU 2017 floating point: +24% (estimated)
           - HTTPS load balancing with Nginx: +24%
           - Memcached: +43% performance, at lower latency
           - X.264 video encoding: +26%
           - EDA simulation with Cadence Xcellium: +54%

